# IDE DVD + IDE BRENNER Installieren?

## He4D

Hiho .. nunja wie es schon im topic steht..

Wie installiert man die 2 komponenten?

kann sie unter /dev/cdrom oder /dev/dvd oder sonstiges nicht finden .. wenn dann hab ichs hinbekommen als /dev/hdc und /dev/hdd . Kann es daran liegen das ich vergessen hab DEVFS zu aktivieren?

Thx für Hilfe schonma im vorraus :>

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also das mit dem dvd ist einfach .. angenommen du hast dein dvd an Primär/slave

dann das in die fstab einfügen bzw ersetzen:

/dev/hdb      /mnt/dvd      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

wobei der mountpoint /mnt/dvd schon angelegt sein muss..

was den brenner betrifft .. musst du den scsi-support im kernel aktivieren und in der menu.lst folgendes ersetzenbzw. einfügen ..

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda5 hdd=ide-scsi   

root=/dev/hda5<<< musste halt deine "/" partion angeben ... das hast du ja schon .. sonst könntest du ja net booten  :Wink: )

und das mit dem devfs.. ist eigentlich net so dragisch ..... 

kannst beim nächsten kernel backen dann mit anschalten .. 

oder jetzt wenn du den scsisupport noch net aktiviert hast ..

cu spaci76

----------

## spaci76

hi,

oder schau hier hin .. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11354&highlight=brenner+ide

ohne worte  :Wink: 

cu spaci76

----------

## He4D

Ich danke ! 

 :Laughing: 

----------

